# What does it look like when a doe's belly has dropped?



## trailriding2dressage (Mar 25, 2010)

I read about how the belly should "drop" close to labor....what does that mean? Any pictures?


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

It means it will look sunken, like shes hungry.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Exactly what Laura said, the hips and tail bone are prominent....even in an over weight doe.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are totally correct...... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

Though everyone si very right I thought id show you, since Im pic happy and have pics of about everything. This doe is usually very round... but this is her "dropped" right before she had her kids. To me it looks like they are really skinny but they ate a basketball or two... lol


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Great picture for example


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

sweetgoats said:


> Great picture for example


Thank you. I just happened to remember I had pics of that doe when shes dropped. Looking to see if I have a comparison pic because she really does "drop" when she drops lol. She goes from so round to just bones. None of the rest do it to such an extreme. Wasnt sure if its because the rest of mine are la mancha and nubian, and shes a boer cross or what.


----------

